# UKC - Perry GA Weight Pull & Conformation Show



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey is anyone going to this event? 
I will be there weight pulling my Presa "Conan", StaffieBull "Pepper" & APBT "Juda" 
If anyone is going please PM me and we can exchange info so we can meet up

GEORGIA
MIDDLE GEORGIA KENNEL CLUB
PERRY (I) CONF JS WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT

Feb 15; S1 
Tim Parr JS GUARD SCENT; 
Ann Hearn SIGHT NORTH; 
Ronald Lambert GUN TERR (except APBT) COMP; 
Phyllis Lambert HERD (except BSD) APBT 
Entries 3-5 pm Show 5:30 pm

Feb 15; S2 
Ann Hearn JS GUARD; 
Phyllis Lambert SCENT GUN TERR (except APBT) COMP; 
Tim Parr SIGHT NORTH; 
Ronald Lambert HERD (except BSD) APBT 
Entries 5-6 pm Show 6:30 pm

Feb 16; S1 
Phyllis Lambert JS GUARD; 
David Kittredge SCENT COMP; 
Ronald Lambert SIGHT NORTH; 
Richard Kortemeier GUN HERD (except BSD); 
Ann Hearn TERR (except APBT); 
Tim Parr APBT; 
Dan Crutchfield (Troy Brown backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 7:30-9 am Show 9:30 am 
Pull Entries 9-10 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Total Dog

Feb 16; S2 
Ronald Lambert JS GUARD SCENT; 
Phyllis Lambert SIGHT NORTH; 
David Kittredge GUN HERD (except BSD); 
Tim Parr TERR (except APBT); 
Richard Kortemeier COMP; 
Ann Hearn APBT 
Entries 10-12:30 pm Show 1 pm NLC: Total Dog

Feb 17; S1 
Richard Kortemeier JS GUARD SCENT TERR (except APBT TFT); 
David Kittredge SIGHT NORTH APBT; 
Ann Hearn GUN COMP; 
Tim Parr HERD (except BSD); 
Helena Engelauf TFT; 
Dan Crutchfield (Troy Brown backup) WPULL Wheels-A 
Show Entries 7:30-8 am Show 8:30 am 
Pull Entries 9-10 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Total Dog

Feb 17; S2 
David Kittredge JS GUARD TERR (except APBT); 
Ann Hearn SCENT HERD (except BSD); 
Richard Kortemeier SIGHT NORTH; 
Tim Parr GUN COMP; 
Helena Engelauf APBT 
Entries 8:30-9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Total Dog

DOS $30; JS $10; PE $20 received by February 8, 2008
Georgia National Fairgrounds, 401 Larry Walker Parkway 31069 (478) 987-3247; I75 exit 135 North Gate Entrance. Follow signs from interstate. FMI: www.gnfa.com / www.middlegakennelclub.com
Chairperson: Sharon Yates (478) 335-1616 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Robert Engelauf, PO Box 7115 Warner Robins GA 31095 (478) 476-1825 [email protected]


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

We were going to but with all thats going on now I dont think so although a group from our crew will be down there.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh well maybe next time 

Deb


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmm that sounds interesting. I maybe able to go! What do you need to bring with you to enter the dogs into the confirmation event? Might be able to bring Pork Chop with me!

Wait wait I just saw that it is in two days. there's no way I'd be able to make it! crapola. Maybe next time!!!


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

NEELA said:


> Hmmm that sounds interesting. I maybe able to go! What do you need to bring with you to enter the dogs into the confirmation event? Might be able to bring Pork Chop with me!
> 
> Wait wait I just saw that it is in two days. there's no way I'd be able to make it! crapola. Maybe next time!!!


Damn girl I was going to be happy for a second

Oh well I will be going to more down that way

Deb


----------

